# Cylinder misfire and cylinder disabled codes



## RichardNixonsHead (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure if I can really get anything beyond the meaning of the code in this part of teh forum but here goes:


Got a B6 passat, '08, (TSI)

27,000 miles only.

Wife was driving this morning when the thing started stuttering, sounding like cr4p and smelling funny. She limped home for 5 mins.

I got home and hooked up to VCDS, go the following engine faults:

2 Faults Found:
000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
P0304 - 000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 43583 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.02.23
Time: 12:22:51

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2544 /min
Load: 71.0 %
Speed: 52.0 km/h
Temperature: 95.0°C
Temperature: 20.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

004874 - Cylinder Disabling
P130A - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 43584 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.02.23
Time: 12:23:18

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1863 /min
Load: 28.2 %
Speed: 70.0 km/h
Temperature: 95.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Any idea what's up? could it be something simple? Can/should it be driven to the stealership? (It is still under warranty and lease is up in 4 months!)


After checking, coolant and oil are a little on the low side but there have been no warning lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Mind posting the complete scan? The ECU part number and other useful data have been deleted.


----------



## RichardNixonsHead (Aug 31, 2009)

*full scan*

thanks, here's the full thing:

Wednesday,23,February,2011,13:31:53:50335
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 36 42 44 46 52 53 56 62
65 6D 72 76

VIN: WVWTK73C58E226815 Mileage: 43580km/27079miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 AG HW: 06J 906 026 AF
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 3319 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 00017 666 01706
VCID: 6FC31EC007E1

2 Faults Found:
000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 43583 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.02.23
Time: 12:22:51

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2544 /min
Load: 71.0 %
Speed: 52.0 km/h
Temperature: 95.0°C
Temperature: 20.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

004874 - Cylinder Disabling 
P130A - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 43584 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.02.23
Time: 12:23:18

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1863 /min
Load: 28.2 %
Speed: 70.0 km/h
Temperature: 95.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HD HW: 09G 927 750 HD
Component: AQ 250 6F 1176 
Revision: 00H76000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 7AD53F944CA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 K HW: 3C0 614 109 K
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0005 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000785512451
Coding: 0000348
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 266D3BE4E89B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 CT HW: 3C0 907 044 CT
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 132 0811 
Revision: 00132023 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 75CF2CA865BD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000008249188
Coding: E58C8F0340041A00470000000F00000000095D435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 71C718B811D5

Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 120308 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 150408 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0304893
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 334BD2B02B49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 HW: 5N0 959 655 
Component: J234__01F VW10 HI 1815 
Revision: 19013000 Serial number: 0039BP5Z280C 
Coding: 0012614
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: FAD5BF94CCA3

Part No: 3C0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0002

1 Fault Found:
03551 - Functional Restriction of Seat Occupied Recognition 
000 - - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 90
Mileage: 85 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.06.27
Time: 19:17:01


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AC HW: 3C0 953 549 AC
Component: J0527 0020 
Revision: 00026000 Serial number: 3C9953507AR 
Coding: 0001212
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6DFF04C80DED

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 F HW: 3C0 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 287135DCE28F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P0841500BA
Coding: FD80FF0F0213022002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 236B22F09BA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 A HW: 3C0 919 965 A
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1339817TQHBR03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E7DC3C4C06B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 73CB12B06BC9

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 E HW: 3C0 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 1101 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F43DEC0C761

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 Q HW: 1K0 959 793 M
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 31008001 Serial number: 00000524188413
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 3C59F98C0617

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 354FECA8253D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1A900E80D1033E767400141FF08A8F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73CB12B06BC9

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 Q HW: 1K0 959 792 M
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 31008001 Serial number: 00000611688315
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D5FF4881D0D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000428029
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 297730D8F985

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 019 0036 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2225482
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 297730D8F985

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AD HW: 1K0 959 795 P
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0307 
Revision: 42004101 Serial number: 00000000301115
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 72C517B414D3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73CB12B06BC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 E
Component: J605 HECKDECKEL 0600 
Revision: 00H27001 
Shop #: WSC 23250 384 715754
VCID: 3041DDBCDA5F

Part No: 3C9 827 384 B
Component: J756 HECKDECKEL 0600

4 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 73
Mileage: 15144 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.01
Time: 15:58:39

01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 73
Mileage: 15144 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.01
Time: 15:58:39

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 73
Mileage: 15144 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.01
Time: 15:58:39

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 73
Mileage: 15144 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.06.01
Time: 15:58:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AD HW: 1K0 959 794 P
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 0307 
Revision: 42004101 Serial number: 00000000281665
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73CB12B06BC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 C HW: 3C0 919 283 C
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0013 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 90640809900216
Coding: 0001124
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 297730D8F985

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## RichardNixonsHead (Aug 31, 2009)

*ongoing......*

OK, so after speaking with the stealership yesterday afternoon, I limped in to have it looked at.

They called me this morning to say it's a faulty injector. At least it's under warranty. Not like the 4-wheel alignment and brake fluid flush they recommended!!.............Hmmmm , let me think about that a little............


We'll see if a new injector fixes the problem.

Thnx btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Just found this thread. Was it the injector?


----------



## MJ-Afifi (Nov 18, 2013)

Is he dead?!


----------

